# October 21st: New York Knicks vs. New Jersey Nets at the Prudential Center



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Is anybody else going?

I already have my tickets and will be going with about six or seven other people up in the nose bleed sections. The place is easy as hell to get to from New York or New Jersey and tickets go for as cheap as ten dollars.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*That is to to long of a drive from Long Island....for me.* 
I would LUV to go to that game to see both of my selected draft picks (2008-Lopez & 2009-Williams) go against the Knicks which supposed to have drafted them, dont get me wrong I'm high on *"Jordan Hill"* selection, and would've luv for his Bigmen teammates to be *Lee & Lopez *in Knick Jerseys. 
But I can say the same with *"Tony Douglas & Terrence Williams"* having teammates *Nate & Duhon *in Knick Jerseys. 
Add *Wilson Chandler & Balkman *to the above players and Portland young roster of winning players will be competing "eye to eye" against the Knicks young roster of winning players.


----------

